
Coronavirus spreads quickly and sometimes before people have symptoms, study - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/03/200316143313.htm
======
marojejian
The DOI link doesn't work. but I think this is the pre-print?
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.02.19.20025452v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.02.19.20025452v3)

